# EDINBURGH | Projects & Construction



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Edinburgh
Dùn Èideann








Scottish architecture forum | City of Edinburgh official website | City of Edinburgh planning portal


----------



## sebastiao (May 11, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Dunard Centre* | New Town EH2

Scottish forum thread: Dunard Centre | New Town
Official website: http://impactscotland.org.uk


Location

*• Address:* 35-36 St Andrew Square, Edinburgh EH2

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer: *Impact Scotland

*• Architect:* David Chipperfield Architects

*• Cost:* £45 million

*• Concert hall capacity:* 1,000

*• Studio theatre capacity:* 200

*• Floorspace: *11,347m²  (GIA)


Plans for the concert hall scheme were approved by the City of Edinburgh Council.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Castle Mills* | Fountainbridge EH3

Scottish forum thread: Fountainbridge | News & Developments
Official website: https://www.edinburghprintmakers.co.uk/our-new-home


Location

*• Address:* 1 Dundee Street, Edinburgh EH3

*• Ward:* Fountainbridge


Project facts

*• Developer:* Edinburgh Printmakers

*• Architect:* Page\Park

*• Cost: *£6.5 million

*• Floorspace:* 2,650m² (GIA)


The recently completed redevelopment of a derelict factory into a creative hub:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Western Harbour* | Leith EH6

Scottish forum thread: Leith | News & Developments
Official website: https://www.rettie.co.uk/pages/western-harbour


Location

*• Address:* Western Harbour, Western Harbour Drive, Edinburgh EH6

*• Ward:* Leith


Project facts

*• Developer:* Forth Ports | Rettie and Co

*• Architect:* 7N Architects

*• Homes:* 938


Plans for phase 1 of Western Harbour have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Collective Edinburgh* | Calton Hill EH7

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Museums & Galleries
Official website: https://www.collective-edinburgh.art


Location

*• Address:* City Observatory, 38 Calton Hill, Edinburgh EH7

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* City of Edinburgh Council | The Collective

*• Architect:* Collective Architecture

*• *Collective contemporary art centre


The completed redevelopment of the 200-year-old City Observatory site into a contemporary art centre:


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah Edinburgh, I spend quite a bit of time there, it truly is achingly beautiful, great people, pubs, cafes and hiking!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

An utterly fantastic city. So happy to see it being represented here.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Great to see some updates on this beautiful city!
Random question but is the stone used in many of Edinburghs old buildings naturally this dark tone or is this just the result of pollution that hasnt been cleaned yet?

https://www.google.com/maps/@55.973...4!1sEvQTDhvLY0NKeutn-Z-yDA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

WHY, Why has it taken so long! Stunning city, glad to see it represented here.


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

wakka12 said:


> Great to see some updates on this beautiful city!
> Random question but is the stone used in many of Edinburghs old buildings naturally this dark tone or is this just the result of pollution that hasnt been cleaned yet?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@55.973...4!1sEvQTDhvLY0NKeutn-Z-yDA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


I think the stone used is sandstone, which is naturally very light and means it shows up pollution and weathering very easily, which is why it looks dark and grey on many buildings. 

I quite like it though, like on the Scotts Monument and St Andrews House, they look ominous and kind of spooky with the pollution and weathering


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Port of Leith Distillery* | Leith EH6

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Breweries & Distilleries
Official website: https://leithdistillery.com


Location

*• **Address: *Land adjacent to Ocean Drive, Edinburgh EH6

*• Ward:* Leith


Project facts

*• **Developer: *Muckle Brig

*• Architect:* Threesixty Architecture

*• Height:* 35m

*• Floors:* 9

*• Floorspace:* 1,468m² (GIA)

*• *Scotland's first vertical distillery

*• Production volume:* 400,000 litres of pure alcohol per year


The approved Leith Distillery scheme, construction commences soon.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Edinburgh St James* | New Town EH1

Scottish forum thread: St James Quarter | New Town
Official website: https://www.edinburghstjames.com


Location

*• **Address:* St James Centre, Leith Street, Edinburgh EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Nuveen | Native Land

*• Architect:* BDP | Allan Murray and Associates | Jestico + Whiles

*• W hotel:* 244 rooms

*• Apartment hotel:* 75 rooms

*• Homes:* 152

*• Retail space:* 80,000m²
























Construction progress at the £1bn Edinburgh St James scheme, photos courtesy of John Gilchrist:


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

joeyoe121 said:


> I think the stone used is sandstone, which is naturally very light and means it shows up pollution and weathering very easily, which is why it looks dark and grey on many buildings.
> 
> I quite like it though, like on the Scotts Monument and St Andrews House, they look ominous and kind of spooky with the pollution and weathering


Yeh its nice for monuments imo but it can be a bit dreary and overbearing when whole residential streetscapes are that colour, coupled with typical scottish weather


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Fruitmarket Gallery* | Old Town EH1

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Museums & Galleries
Official website: https://www.fruitmarket.co.uk


Location

*• **Address:* 36-39 and 45 Market Street, Edinburgh EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer:* The Fruitmarket Gallery

*• Architect:* Reiach and Hall Architects

*• Cost:* £3.75 million

*• *New gallery spaces, facilities and improved access


Plans for the redevelopment of the Fruitmarket Gallery have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Edinburgh Biomes* | Inverleith EH3

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Greenspaces
Official website: https://www.rbge.org.uk


Location

*• **Address:* Royal Botanic Garden, 20A Inverleith Row, Edinburgh EH3

*• Ward:* Inverleith


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Royal Botanic Garden Edinburgh

*• Architect:* Smith Scott Mullan Associates | Nicoll Russell Studios

*• Cost:* £70 million

*• *Restoration of existing glasshouses

*• *Construction of a new glasshouse connected to the existing herbarium and library

*• *Construction of research glasshouses, education centre and horticultural support building


Plans for the Edinburgh Biomes project have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Quaich Project* | New Town EH2

Scottish forum thread: The Quaich Project | New Town
Official website: https://www.thequaichproject.org


Location

*• **Address:* Princes Street Gardens, Princes Street, Edinburgh EH2

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Ross Development Trust

*• Architect:* wHY | GRAS

*• Cost:* £25 million

*• *New pavilion, welcome centre and family area

*• *Restored fountain and improved sheltered spaces


Evolving plans for the redevelopment of West Princes Street Gardens:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Meadows to George Street* | City Centre Transformation Project

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh City Centre Transformation (ECCT) Project
Official website: https://meadowstogeorgestreet.info


Location

*• Site:* Teviot Place EH8 to George Street EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer: *City of Edinburgh | Transport for Scotland

*• Design consultants:* AECOM | Optimised Environments

*• *Pedestrian, cycling and public realm improvements between Teviot Place and George Street


Initial plans for the transformation of major streets in Edinburgh's City Centre, currently out for public consultation.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*UK Government Hub* | Old Town EH8

Scottish forum thread: New Waverley | Canongate
Official website: newwaverley.com


Location

*• **Site:* UK Government Hub, New Waverley, Edinburgh EH8

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Artisan Real Estate

*• Architect:* Allan Murray Architects

*• Cost:* £47 million

*• Floors:* 7


A hub for 3,000 UK Government civil servants in Edinburgh has completed:

*• **The Herald:* UK Government to get first ‘Cabinet Room’ in Edinburgh
*• McAleer & Rushe:* Artisan hands over UK Government Hub at New Waverley
*• The Scotsman:* New Edinburgh home for 3,000 UK civil servants moves forward


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Mach 1* | Edinburgh Park EH12

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Park South | South Gyle
Official website: https://www.edinburghpark.com


Location

*• **Address:* Land adjacent to Lochside Way, Edinburgh EH12

*• Ward:* Drum Brae | Gyle


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Parabola

*• Architect:* Dixon Jones

*• Sculptor:* David Mach

*• Shipping containers:* 36


Plans for the Edinburgh Park marketing suite have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Edinburgh proves the old saying "small is beautiful" and how!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Quaich Project* | New Town EH2

Scottish forum thread: The Quaich Project | New Town | £25m | Pre-planning
Official website: https://www.thequaichproject.org


Location

*• Address:* Princes Street Gardens, Princes Street, Edinburgh EH2

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* Ross Development Trust

*• Architect:* wHY | GRAS

*• Cost:* £25 million

*• *New pavilion, welcome centre and family area

*• *Restored fountain and improved sheltered spaces


Plans have undergone further refinement, and a public consultation on the scheme commences today:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Edinburgh Arena* | Straiton EH20

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Cinemas, Theatres & Music Venues
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Site:* Former Pentland Oil Works, Straiton, Loanhead EH20

*• Ward:* Midlothian West


Project facts

*• Developer:* NEC Group | Lothian Leisure Development

*• Cost:* £40 million

*• *8,000-capacity indoor arena

*• *Conference and exhibition centre

*• *Retail, leisure, hotel and cinema space


Plans for a mixed leisure development and indoor arena have been unveiled:

*•* *Midlothian Advertiser:* Music arena planned to rock Straiton
*•* *BBC News:* Plans revealed for 8,000 seat indoor arena at Straiton
*•* *Edinburgh Live:* New 8,000 seat Edinburgh indoor arena planned for Straiton site


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*179 Canongate* | Old Town EH8

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Office Developments
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 179A Canongate, Edinburgh EH8

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* Summix Developments

*• Architect:* 3D Reid

*• Floorspace:* 2,473m² (GIA)


Plans for 179 Canongate have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Edinburgh St James* | New Town EH1

Scottish forum thread: St James Quarter | New Town
Official website: https://www.edinburghstjames.com


Location

*• Address:* St James Centre, Leith Street, Edinburgh EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* Nuveen | Native Land

*• Architect:* BDP | Allan Murray and Associates | Jestico + Whiles

*• W hotel:* 244 rooms

*• Apartment hotel:* 75 rooms

*• Homes:* 152

*• Retail space:* 80,000m²








Progress at Edinburgh St James, photos courtesy of the Edinburgh Chamber:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

What were they thinking


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Filmhouse* | Old Town EH8

Scottish forum thread:  Edinburgh Cinemas, Theatres & Music Venues
Official website: https://www.newfilmhouse.com


Location

*• Address:* Land at Festival Square, Edinburgh EH9

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* Centre for the Moving Image

*• Architect:* Richard Murphy Architects

*• Cost:* £60 million


Plans for the New Filmhouse have been submitted for approval.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Market Street Hotel* | Old Town EH8

Scottish forum thread:  Edinburgh Hotels | News & Developments
Official website: https://www.marketstreethotel.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 6 Market Street, Edinburgh EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* EDI | HMI

*• Architect:* Jmarchitects

*• Hotel rooms:* 98

*• Floors:* 8

*• Floorspace:* 4,330m²


A new design hotel in the centre of Edinburgh:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*National Robotarium* | Riccarton EH14

Scottish forum thread:  Edinburgh Universities & Colleges
Official website: The National Robotarium - Heriot-Watt University


Location

*• Address:* National Robotarium site, The Avenue, Edinburgh E14

*• Ward:* Pentland Hills


Project facts

*• Developer:* Heriot-Watt University | University of Edinburgh.

*• Architect:* Michael Laird Architects

*• Cost:* £22.4 million

*• Floors:* 2

*• Floorspace:* -m²


Construction has commenced at the National Robotarium:

*• IoT News:* Construction begins on £22.4 million National Robotarium in the UK
*• E&T:* National Robotarium construction underway as UK aims to lead in robotics
*• UK Tech News:* £22.4 million National Robotarium to open in Edinburgh in 2022


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King’s Stables Road* | Old Town EH1

Scottish forum thread: King's Stables Road | Old Town
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* King's Stables Road, Edinburgh EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• Developer:* Campus DM & Peveril Securities | Bowmer + Kirkland

*• Architect:* Fletcher Joseph Associates

*• Floorspace:* 5,797m²


A recently completed residential, hotel and student accommodation scheme in the Old Town:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Port of Leith Distillery* | Leith EH6

Scottish forum thread: Edinburgh Breweries & Distilleries
Official website: https://leithdistillery.com


Location

*• **Address: *Land adjacent to Ocean Drive, Edinburgh EH6

*• Ward:* Leith


Project facts

*• **Developer: *Muckle Brig

*• Architect:* Threesixty Architecture

*• Height:* 35m

*• Floors:* 9

*• Floorspace:* 1,468m² (GIA)

*• *Scotland's first vertical distillery

*• Production volume:* 400,000 litres of pure alcohol per year








Construction progress at the distillery, photos courtesy of Threesixty Architecture:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St James Quarter* | New Town EH1

Scottish forum thread: St James Quarter | New Town
Official website: https://stjamesquarter.com


Location

*• **Address:* St James Centre, Leith Street, Edinburgh EH1

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Nuveen | Native Land

*• Architect:* BDP | Allan Murray and Associates | Jestico + Whiles

*• W hotel:* 244 rooms

*• Apartment hotel:* 75 rooms

*• Homes:* 152

*• Retail space:* 80,000m²








The first phase of St James Quarter has opened:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*National Centre for Music* | New Town EH7

Scottish forum thread: Former Royal High School redevelopment
Official website: https://www.rhspt.org


Location

*• **Address:* Former Royal High School, 5-7 Regent Road, Edinburgh EH7

*• Ward:* City Centre


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Royal High School Preservation Trust

*• Architect:* Richard Murphy Architects


Plans to transform the Royal High School into a national centre for music have been unveiled.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Great to see Edinburgh updated


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

David Chipperfield Architects to reinstate "former splendour" of Jenners department store in Edinburgh


British studio David Chipperfield Architects has released visuals of the renovation it has planned for the iconic Jenners department store in Edinburgh, Scotland.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> David Chipperfield Architects to reinstate "former splendour" of Jenners department store in Edinburgh
> 
> 
> British studio David Chipperfield Architects has released visuals of the renovation it has planned for the iconic Jenners department store in Edinburgh, Scotland.
> ...


*New hotel, restaurant and bar for Jenners as development gets green light.*

The development plans for Jenners Department Store in Edinburgh have been approved by Edinburgh City Council and they include a luxury 96-room boutique hotel, restaurant and rooftop bar on the upper floors. Retail will remain at the heart of the operation and will be based from the basement to the first floor.

David Chipperfield Architects are working on the project with 3DReid and Glasgow-based conservation specialist Loader Montieth. Backed by Danish retail billionaire Anders Holch Povlsen, who bought the Princes Street building in 2017 for £53m, the aim is to recreate its style and grandeur.

In a design statement lodged with Edinburgh City Council, AAA United director Anders Krogh said: ‘When we acquired the Jenners building, we knew that it came with a great deal of responsibility.

“It is iconic within Edinburgh’s built environment and integral to the city’s cultural heritage. We approach this renovation with upmost respect for the historic importance and value placed upon the building by the people of Edinburgh.



https://dramscotland.co.uk/2022/06/17/new-hotel-restaurant-and-bar-for-jenners-as-development-gets-green-light/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Konishi Gaffney repurposes church into versatile community hub*
> 
> Timber cladding features in this church in Edinburgh, which has been converted into a community centre by Scottish architecture firm Konishi Gaffney.
> 
> The Greyfriars Charteris Centre now contains a flexible workspace, community hub, events spaces and a non-denominational sanctuary [...]



































































© Nanne Springer


----------



## delores (Dec 20, 2005)

I love Edinburgh but the W hotel Turd is an absolute blight on the city. If they just removed the stupid loop thing on the roof it might of been redeemable.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*New Town Quarter *| Canonmills

Scottish forum thread: New Town Quarter | Canonmills
Official website: https://www.newtownnorth.co.uk/

Location

*• Address:* Dundas Street 

Project facts

*• Developer:* Ediston and Orion Capital Managers 

*• Architect:* 10 Design


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Dunard Centre*
New Town | Performance venue

*Links:* Project thread | official website

*Planning application:* 18/04657/FUL

*Project cost:* £75 million

*Architects:* David Chipperfield Architects, Reiach and Hall Architects

1,000 seat concert hall
Multi-purpose space
Café & bar
Interconnectivity with A-listed Dundas House (1771)

*Status:* Under construction – due for completion by late 2026





































​


----------

